# paint for blue plastic tarp



## epssty (May 3, 2017)

what paint will adhere to cheap blue plastic traps


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I recommend skim coating it with durabond followed with Fine Paints of Europe. :devil3:


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Breakthrough...thats what they say anyway....good luck.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sanding's gonna be a b!tch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> Sanding's gonna be a b!tch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah. Just get out the tarp sander. It should be in the back of your truck right next to your board stretcher.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> I recommend skim coating it with durabond followed with Fine Paints of Europe. :devil3:


I got a big belly laugh from this. I just spent the day skim coating with Durabond!

futtyos


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Marquee. It's paint AND primer! OR if you want to save some money, do what BIGjohnson recommends and use Promar 200 primer and Promar 200 topcoat. (in all honesty that will last as long as anything else will)


----------



## epssty (May 3, 2017)

it is for a sign and there is no sanding


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

epssty said:


> it is for a sign and there is no sanding


how long is it expected to last? Is it a temporary sign or a more permanent one?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

epssty said:


> it is for a sign and there is no sanding




Hack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Fold it up and dip it in a bucket of the magic sauce (mixture of PVA, poly, Promar 201, epoxy, Durabond, and construction foam). It will last forever.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

getrex said:


> Fold it up and dip it in a bucket of the magic sauce (mixture of PVA, poly, Promar 201, epoxy, Durabond, and construction foam). It will last forever.


Isn't that the formula for Emerald?


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Marquee. Emerald also has jello and a shot of Red Bull.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

In all seriousness, I think lilpaintchic may have been on to something by recommending Breakthrough. I seriously doubt anyone on here has deliberately painted tarps. I've got lots of overspray on mine!

I remember RepaintFlorida posting a short video a couple of years ago showing him squeezing and manipulating a volleyball (I think it was) that he had painted with Breakthrough, and it sure seemed that the paint had great adhesion and flexibility. I'm guessing it was the high VOC Breakthrough.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

It does have impressive flexibility. The demo in the store was the lower voc...i dunno. If I really needed to do it for who knows what reason I think that's be the best bet. No primer. Sucks to roll though...

Now for the boot in 3,2,1...


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

You can do it like the Army does. Spray paint the whole thing your base color and then use a stencil to spray in your wording. Quick and done in 30-45 minutes.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

Shellac primer, just add the colorant to make the color.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Take two aspirin and call me in the morning!


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Put the lime in the coconut and shake it all up. But no, seriously Behr makes a Blue Tarp paint, and the beauty of it is, if your making a drastic color change no primer is required!


----------

